# Major Score or Box of Junk?



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

A guy I work with offered to give me a bunch of stuff from his home shop that he's clearing out. He said if I get an air compressor I could use it to build stuff. Well the air compressor is on the "to buy" list once I have extra $, so I said sure. I unpacked some of it, but I have no idea what I'm looking at.

Here are a couple of pictures.
http://i87.photobucket.com/albums/k136/spideranne/jimsboxes001.jpg
http://i87.photobucket.com/albums/k136/spideranne/jimsboxes002.jpg

And some closer up of the bigger more interesting looking things.
http://i87.photobucket.com/albums/k136/spideranne/jimsboxes003.jpg
http://i87.photobucket.com/albums/k136/spideranne/jimsboxes004.jpg

So is this good usable stuff? And if it is how does someone with zero knowledge of this stuff get a basic education? Class at the community college? Good beginner book?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

yeah, spideranne...that's just a bunch of junk. You really did him a favor by helping him clean out his garage and not have to pay someone to haul that all away...
tell ya what...it would probably be a good idea to just ship it all to me, and I won't even charge you to take it off your hands.....

ok, seriously...nice score there! It looks like you hit the jackpot...I'm not really sure where to steer you for info, but that's all useable stuff.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I vote ....good score


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Here's how I (with less than zero knowledge in this realm, so you are ahead of me)... I would grab it up, bring it with me to a Make/Take and see if I could get some advice/help there (I'm a visual learner, so if someone SHOWS me, I'm golden) and if all else fails mechanically, there are lots of bits and pieces that can be used in other ways - for armatures or something. I agree, great score!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Score! some valves, pnumatic cylinders, lots of lil goodies to make props with.


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

Score !!!


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Holy crap! Me = Super Jealous!! Very nice score on that!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Leave it boxed up and I'll carry it of for you after the make-n-take

Seriously though.....score!


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

Definelty a good score. There are alot of double acting cylinders in there with the speed controls already on them.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Score and the mounting can probably get decent scrape value


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Very cool. Now I just need to get myself all learned up, buy a compressor and build something. I did find a little online pneumatic tutorial which got me familiar with the basics, so I even understand the "double acting cylinders with speed controls". Here is the link if there is anyone else out there who needs a beginning lesson.
http://www.nfpa.com/Education/Edu_LearningOpps_SelfPacedFundamentalsPneumatic.asp

Now I just need to start researching compressors. Can you get something decent for around $200 or less?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

_DAYUM._ Why do I never know anyone who cleans that sort of stuff out of their garage? That's a serious pile o' pneumattage.

I bought the Scary Guys DVD on pneumatic haunting; it doesn't really tell you anything that the online tutorials don't, but sometimes it helps to see live demos.

Edwin Wise also has a great pneumatics chapter in _Animatronics: A Guide to Animaterd Holiday Displays_. Sickie has a copy he might be willing to sell you


----------



## HolyTerror (Mar 11, 2009)

WOW ! ! ! nice pile of "junk" ...
Got yourself a REALLY nice score there ! 
Other than the compressor , don't think you need anything else .


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Holy crap! You have enough pneumatics to start a haunt from scratch. Nice score.


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

Ya most of what is there is junk and you probably would cost too much to do any thing with it ....so Ill help you out so you don't mess up your garage..........So how about send it all to me and Ill pay the shipping and you'll feel good and Ill feel good so every body wins................DAM WHAT A GREAT SCORE!
Rottincorps
P.S. That's how I got most of the stuff I have, and it gets you motivated to learn how pneumatics work.


----------

